# Soapmaker 3



## fatfacedcharlie (May 20, 2013)

I had all of my recipes on bits of paper and saved in various places on my PC, so I finally bit the bullet and got myself a copy of soapmaker 3 so I could keep everything in one place. What a great bit of software. All of my recipes are now in one place, I can keep track of how much it is all costing me (just hope my other half doesn't find out ) and I can see how much I've got of all the oils and other bits so I know when it's time to spend more money! Happy days.


----------



## Lucidcat2 (May 20, 2013)

I've never heard of it. Which version did you get? (I just googled it)


----------



## fatfacedcharlie (May 20, 2013)

Lucidcat2 said:


> I've never heard of it. Which version did you get? (I just googled it)


 
Got the lite version, soapmaking is just a hobby so I didn't all the bells and whistles. It's still got more features than I'm likely to use tho'


----------



## SueSoap (May 20, 2013)

Sadly, it is for Windows-based computers.  I'm a Mac girl.


----------



## souljasam (May 20, 2013)

Is there a demo version? Im not one for buying softwear without trying it first.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 20, 2013)

I love Soapmaker 3.  I have the professional version and it has made things so much easier to track.  It does take some time to set it up but once it's all in it's a breeze.  Well worth the money whether your a hobby soaper or have a business.


----------



## Lindy (May 20, 2013)

souljasam - no there isn't a demo because if you speak to ay soaper, or even lotion maker that uses the program you are going to get the same response.  Amazing and necessary piece of software....

I can't imagine life without it!


----------



## lsg (May 21, 2013)

I have Soapmaker 3 Pro and love it.


----------



## meeplesoap (May 21, 2013)

I have soapmaker 3 and it's easily the best thing I've ever bought for a hobby. It really helps me keep track of my spending!

No more "I know I got that at a cheaper price... but WHERE was it?"
No more "I think this costs around $.98 to make... (really it was $1.29!)"
No more "How much x do I have?" Now I print my low products before going to Costco. No buying oils that will go rancid before I use them because I overbought.

It saved me its cost in one month alone. So there you go!


----------



## Lindy (May 21, 2013)

Plus the developer is the husband of a long-time soapmaker who used to come on this forum.  Haven't seen her in a while though


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (May 21, 2013)

ok I just bought the lite version of Soapmaker 3. Now my question is: I am trying to add Peak's Sage & Lemongrass FO to the list & it's asking it's specific gravity. I am looking at the bottle but it's horribly smudged from use over the weekend.


----------



## fatfacedcharlie (May 21, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> ok I just bought the lite version of Soapmaker 3. Now my question is: I am trying to add Peak's Sage & Lemongrass FO to the list & it's asking it's specific gravity. I am looking at the bottle but it's horribly smudged from use over the weekend.


 
See if you can get the MSDS from the supplier, ( I don't know if they're the same as in the UK?) They usually list a products physical characteristics and  specific gravity should be on there.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (May 21, 2013)

I went to the help section. It said that I could put '1' if I wasn't sure & change it later.


----------



## VanessaP (May 21, 2013)

I read somewhere, and I sure can't find it now, that since we weigh our fragrances, the specific gravity doesn't matter much but it does when done by volume. I wish I could remember where I saw that :/ I just put 1 in all of mine without looking up the MSDS.


----------

